# Harmony and the girls



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Here are some more pictures of Carol and Belle. And, of course, Harmony too! They've been out a couple of times briefly previous to today but this is their first almost full afternoon outside.


















































And a picture from this morning...^


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

too cute thanks for sharing


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

I sure love your little twins. Mama Harmony is pretty too.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Such pretty babies! And it is so green where you are! I am so jealous.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , so adorable  Momma is so pretty ! I love her color too.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Aww! look at that pink nose! <3


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Used2bmimi said:


> Such pretty babies! And it is so green where you are! I am so jealous.


:laugh: That's really the only green pasture that we have. Probably only because it's been so long since anybody was in it. It's the only kidproof one though so Harmony's family get it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Aww! They look like they are loving being out.


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Here are a couple of pictures that I managed to get today.










Carol: Dinnertime!
Harmony: Not now, Carol.
Belle: CAMERA!!!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

They are so adorable!!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Oh wow! Look how big they are already! How wonderful.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww such cuties! They grow up too fast though that's for sure!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Love that first picture ,those eyes are are do sweet !!
They are gorgeous !


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

The girls will be going to their new home Saturday. I'm going to miss these darling little girls but I know they are going to a great home. Anyway, without further ado here are just a couple final pictures of the girls.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , they are so adorable  
Thats great they got a good home too .
And look at that lush grass , OMG ! Gosh , thats gorgeous !!
I cant even remember when I saw our grass , lolol


----------

